# 5.1 surround not working in Chrome



## King Mustard (Mar 16, 2020)

I downloaded this YouTube video in both MKV and MP4 formats using 4K Video Downloader and MediaInfo confirms both contain 6-channel AAC LC audio.

The downloaded files, when played in PotPlayer v1.7.21126 (released in February 2020), definitely contain separate channels. It worked perfectly as intended.

However, when I play the video in YouTube (highest quality available; 1080p) in Google Chrome v80 (released in February 2020), I only get stereo (or fake surround - the rear channels play primarily through the front speakers).

Same issue in Internet Explorer 11.719.18362 and Microsoft Edge 44.18362.449.

Windows is set up correctly as, as I said, PotPlayer played the individual channels in the downloaded video file fine and all games work in surround as they should.

Any ideas?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2020)

Have you tried different browsers to make sure this isn't a youtube limitation? I am assuming you made sure that youtube was set to the highest quality manually?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 16, 2020)

Imho it doesn't work as such anymore... they broke it for some reasons.





__





						Can or does youtube offer any form of surround sound? - YouTube Music Community
					





					support.google.com


----------



## King Mustard (Mar 16, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Have you tried different browsers to make sure this isn't a youtube limitation? I am assuming you made sure that youtube was set to the highest quality manually?


Highest quality available; 1080p.

Same issue in Internet Explorer 11.719.18362 and Microsoft Edge 44.18362.449.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 16, 2020)

Ferrum Master said:


> Imho it doesn't work as such anymore... they broke it for some reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deja vu... I think we went over this with trickson a couple of weeks back too.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 16, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Deja vu... I think we went over this with trickson a couple of weeks back too.



IMHO we had this topic few years ago also...


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2020)

King Mustard said:


> Highest quality available; 1080p.
> 
> Same issue in Internet Explorer 11.719.18362 and Microsoft Edge 44.18362.449.



That sounds like its a youtube thing.


----------



## King Mustard (Mar 16, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> That sounds like its a youtube thing.


It may well be.

Just checking, in case there's a flag or switch I can enable


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2020)

as far as ive always known. Youtube has always been stereo output. I remember some years ago (many many years ago) that they wanted surround sound to work but the problem with that is youtube doesnt know if your system is capable of 5.1 audio. 99% of youtubers record in stereo anyway so youre not missing anything.

The top comment on the video answers your question.


----------



## King Mustard (Mar 16, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> as far as ive always known. Youtube has always been stereo output. I remember some years ago (many many years ago) that they wanted surround sound to work but the problem with that is youtube doesnt know if your system is capable of 5.1 audio. 99% of youtubers record in stereo anyway so youre not missing anything.
> 
> The top comment on the video answers your question.
> 
> <screenshot snipped>


But that comment is from three years ago, and I know the videos are still have 6-channel inside them, as even the one I downloaded from YouTube from 2010 had 6 perfectly working (in PotPlayer) channels.


----------

